# Looking for good, cheap DDoS protection and Stuff



## concerto49 (Jan 6, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Limestone Networks for DDoS protection.
> 
> And what kind of questionably legal content are you talking about?


That's just Black Lotus. More clearly has to go from Los Angeles to Dallas and back for inbound.

Does the user want to incur the high latency?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Free? Unsure.

BuyVM/RamNode/SecureDragon has _cheap_ filtering you could use. I've got stuff with BuyVM and RamNode that is filtered via CNServers. It works well most of the time, but for the price I will never complain when a hiccup happens (which is rare anyway). SecureDragon is located direct with CNServers I believe, though I've not used them yet for filtering (though KJoe does run a good service).

Your best bet is going to be someone who is using CNServers, Staminus or BlackLotus. I think URPad has stuff with someone who has space with BlackLotus and was doing DDoS filtered stuff too, curious to see how that service is considering recent reviews of their non-filtered service.

Other than that... CloudFlare? They're quick to pass it direct to you unless you pay $200/mo, the $25/mo plan won't cut it either.

Good luck.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

All I can say is good damn luck.

If you manage to attract haters with skills or friends you, your filtering, the upstreams, etc. probably are all going to go nuts/broke.   Resulting in you / clients being shown the door.

CNServers does well.  But yesterday you saw their network flapping and outages due to a "large" DDoS attack on a client.  

CloudFlare is shit.   I have nearly daily issues as a user smacking up against their insanity.   Are you a real person, CAPTCHA, etc.  Nice conceptually, but flawed too often.

BlackLotus - some recommend it.   Unsure how they will handle a massive attack.

Staminus -- pretty much the gold standard in the US at an approachable price.  Isn't cheap though.

*"What is a VPS provider IN THE US that won't bow to pressure to host stuff that nobody wants revealed?"*

Don't host it in the US.  Go somewhere where free speech still exists.  I find it reprehensible that so many people are silenced by DMCA and bullying of "legal" content in the US.  Need some place freedom oriented, no DMCA, proven track record and that has real network relationship with their upstreams to mitigate attacks.

Look at Tor and gateways thereto.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

Why only in the USA? If you're looking for nice protection, you can get easily 500Gbps in Romania (Voxility) for about $75 per month from a provider. Simply setup a reverse proxy and filter your site though it.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 7, 2014)

What's good free ddos protection?

What is a VPS provider IN THE US that won't bow to pressure to host stuff that nobody wants revealed?

Don't worry, it's nothing harmful or disgusting.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 7, 2014)

you'll probably have to be more specific on content and/or expected attack size


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 7, 2014)

Limestone Networks for DDoS protection.

And what kind of questionably legal content are you talking about?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 7, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> That's just Black Lotus. More clearly has to go from Los Angeles to Dallas and back for inbound.
> 
> Does the user want to incur the high latency?


Yes its Black Lotus but at a very affordable price.

And no, it doesn't incur high latency, only a slight increase of 20ms.

The peeps @ Limestone Networks know how to do things, properly.




|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

| WinMTR statistics |

| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa - 16 | 13 | 11 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |

| this_is_my_ip_address_so_im_not_telling_you - 0 | 103 | 103 | 1 | 2 | 27 | 1 |

| 230.37.73.202.in-addr.arpa - 10 | 22 | 20 | 1 | 1 | 3 | 1 |

| switch.equinix.vqbn.com - 67 | 3 | 1 | 0 | 3934 | 3934 | 3934 |

| No response from host - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |

| 116.51.26.165 - 0 | 103 | 103 | 3 | 6 | 82 | 3 |

| as-3.r21.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 103 | 103 | 3 | 5 | 31 | 3 |

| ae-3.r20.sngpsi05.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 103 | 103 | 3 | 6 | 38 | 6 |

| as-4.r22.osakjp01.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 95 | 95 | 83 | 96 | 170 | 83 |

| ae-0.r22.osakjp02.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 102 | 102 | 82 | 86 | 121 | 83 |

| ae-8.r20.osakjp02.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 102 | 102 | 82 | 84 | 157 | 83 |

| ae-6.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 60 | 60 | 169 | 172 | 193 | 177 |

| ae-1.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 61 | 61 | 169 | 169 | 194 | 170 |

|xe-0-2-0-0.r05.lsanca03.us.ce.gin.ntt.net - 0 | 60 | 60 | 169 | 173 | 195 | 169 |

| xe-2-1-0-0.laxcs1-4.blacklotus.net - 0 | 60 | 60 | 169 | 171 | 188 | 170 |

| xe-0-0-0-0.laxer4.blacklotus.net - 0 | 61 | 61 | 169 | 169 | 183 | 169 |

| gr-1-3-0-53.laxer.blacklotus.net - 0 | 50 | 50 | 204 | 204 | 215 | 204 |

| te5-1.bdr1.core1.dllstx3.dallas-idc.com - 0 | 50 | 50 | 204 | 205 | 215 | 204 |

| 69-162-117-138.static.loomhosts.net - 0 | 50 | 50 | 204 | 205 | 215 | 204 |

|192-169-80-170.ddos.static.loomhosts.net - 0 | 50 | 50 | 204 | 205 | 215 | 204 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by YOUR MUM - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

Equinix ping is... lets just say horrible.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 7, 2014)

"good", "free", "ddos protection"

You see where I'm going with this..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> I find it reprehensible that so many people are silenced by DMCA


 For the record... I had a DMCA sitting in my inbox over your avatar.  The DC and us had a good laugh about it, and as the issuer never responded to my inquiry for a proper DMCA (which involves signed papers, as we don't accept e-signatures/etc) nor provided proof of ownership, it has since been trash-binned 



MartinD said:


> "good", "free", "ddos protection"
> 
> You see where I'm going with this..


Eh, it'd probably end up being abandoned after 3 days anyways.


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> "good", "free", "ddos protection"
> 
> You see where I'm going with this..


"HOPE" "WEALTH" "GOLD"


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> For the record... I had a DMCA sitting in my inbox over your avatar.  The DC and us had a good laugh about it, and as the issuer never responded to my inquiry for a proper DMCA (which involves signed papers, as we don't accept e-signatures/etc) nor provided proof of ownership, it has since been trash-binned


Hehe!  Maybe I'll Gimp it later to put the customary - fair use - now "legal" black X on it    You know 123Style


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 7, 2014)

I think a limp phallus extruding from the forehead would be more appropriate, given who it is


----------



## kaniini (Jan 7, 2014)

shovenose said:


> What's good free ddos protection?
> 
> What is a VPS provider IN THE US that won't bow to pressure to host stuff that nobody wants revealed?
> 
> Don't worry, it's nothing harmful or disgusting.


You will not find such a thing.  Building out the capacity to tank large DDoS attacks requires significant CapEx and OpEx, even if you are using commodity hardware for the scrubbing.  There is no incentive to provide the service for free.


----------



## HostingAbove (Jan 7, 2014)

May also want to look at purchasing a hardware firewall for your servers. Most of the firewalls can simply block the attacks before hitting the server(s) and may be a more affordable route for you, depending on how many servers you are looking at protecting from attacks.

CNServers has always been knowledge for when we have spoken with them and they offer remote Ddos protection. May want to get in touch with them and see what they can do for you, of course latency may be a factor running it through their facility and back.

Best of luck.

^TG


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 7, 2014)

> What's good free ddos protection?


The ONLY good (i.e. effective) free DDoS protection is unplugging your server from the wall.  

If you want something good you need to pay $$$.


----------

